# Who made this? Snow leopard suit from FC2010



## thejackalface (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey there all - any one know who made this suit? It was spotted at FC 2010 - really fantastic suit!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfwithdances/4327556294/in/photostream/


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW !!! that took some time but yea really nice work to whom ever put in the time


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 12, 2010)

It looks like Quarrezel(sp?) to me, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Gight (Feb 12, 2010)

That is an Amazing Suit.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 12, 2010)

Lotta time in that suit.  Came out smexy


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2010)

Very Realistic... But sorry don't know who made it....


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

To be honest I think it might be the guys from, Lion of the sun(I think thats the name).


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 13, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> It looks like Quarrezel(sp?) to me, but don't quote me on that.



it is hers, her site is clockwork creatures studio


----------



## thejackalface (Feb 13, 2010)

Clockwork Creatures it is - thanks guys. Amazing suit


----------



## Erin_wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW, amazing suit.

I think I saw this guy.


----------



## Keryu (Feb 16, 2010)

Deffinately Quarrezel's <3 I'd know her suits anywhere >w< they really are breath taking~


----------



## Flarveon (Feb 16, 2010)

Keryu said:


> Deffinately Quarrezel's <3 I'd know her suits anywhere >w< they really are breath taking~



especially this one! This is my favourite of all her suits, pity i'm an aussie and can't see it in real like


----------



## xXNibiNoNekoXx (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmm, it looks like it could be made by Quarrezel to me. ^^

I love her fursuits. :3


----------



## Qarrezel (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, that was made by me (FA upload: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3503006).  Glad you like it!


----------



## coba (Mar 3, 2010)

i like the suit to be honest but but i thought being a furry would be owning a fur suit that would be fun to wear im sorry but you might not like this but when i get my first fur suit i want it to be not so realistic but  a really good duit that would make you happy and and make others too but all in all i love the suit and for sure that one suit would of taken alot of time to do but did it come out good


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2010)

Qarrezel said:


> Yup, that was made by me (FA upload: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3503006).  Glad you like it!



Sorry about the spamtrap your post landed in.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, that is beautiful.


----------

